# Problem openGL-Pipeline mit Win7?



## Arnoldex (20. Jan 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich bin gerade dabei, ein Brettspiel mit Java umzusetzen, welches mit vielen Partikeleffekten per Graphics2D verschönert wird. Auf schwachen Rechnern geht das Spiel teilweise in die Knie, deswegen habe ich mal probiert, ob das Anschalten der openGL-Pipeline per

-Dsun.java2d.opengl=True

einen Vorteil bringt, und tatsächlich, der Vorteil ist immens! Auf meinem Linux-Testrechner wirkt es Wunder, auf WinXP ist es auch kein Problem, nur auf meinem Window 7 - Rechner gibt es Probleme: Mit der openGL-Pipeline wird nichts mehr gezeichnet! Statt meiner Buttons und Labels sehe ich nur noch ein weißes Fenster. Das Programm stürzt nicht ab - die Buttons sind "noch da", man kann sie weiterhin mit der Maus fokussieren und anklicken. Aber sie werden nicht mehr dargestellt, man sieht nur noch ein weißes Fenster.

Die Java-Version ist zumindest auf beiden Windows-Rechnern gleich, nämlich Version 1.6.0_17, die Grafikkarten sind nahezu identisch - ich weiß, was außer dem Betriebssystem noch einen Unterschied machen könnte.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis,

Thomas


----------



## Empire Phoenix (20. Jan 2010)

Welche grafikkarte? und welher treiber unter windows , das is wichtig!


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2010)

Hast du es mal mit der Version 1.6.0_18 ausprobiert?
Erst diese unterstützt offiziell Windows 7.


----------



## Arnoldex (20. Jan 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Ich habe den Win7-Rechner leider nicht greifbar, deshalb kann ich erst heute Abend ausprobieren und genau antworten.

Die Grafikkarte auf dem Win7-Rechner ist eine Nvidia 8800 GT, Treiberversion muss ich auf dem Testrechner erst genau nachschauen.

Von der neueren Java-Version habe ich noch nichts gehört, ich habe sie jetzt auf java.com entdeckt, wenn man nach anderen Versionen sucht. Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde diese Version heute Abend gleich testen.

Viele Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## Arnoldex (20. Jan 2010)

So nochmal,

Ich hab die neuste Java-Version installiert (18), das hat keine Veränderung gebracht.

Die Grafikkarte ist wie schon geschrieben dieNvidia Geforce 8800 GT, Treiberversion steht hier 8.16.11.9062 vom 17.08.2009. Zugegeben, nicht die neuste.

Aber ich bin währenddessen über einen Bugeintrag bei sun gestoßen:

Bug ID: 6723523 Enabling -Dsun.java2d.opengl makes all Swing windows blank

Den Fehler haben noch mehr Leute. Anscheinend ist es die Kombination:

-openGL-Pipeline aktiviert
-Swing benutzt
-Ein Betriebssystem mit aktivierte Aero-Oberfläche (!), gibt es bei Vista oder Win7

Ich habe zum Test die Aero-Oberfläche ausgeschaltet und voilà - das Fenster sieht ganz normal aus.

Toller Mist, der Bug ist seit 18 Monaten gemeldet, aber ich konnte keine Lösung finden.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## Empire Phoenix (20. Jan 2010)

Ein Kompatiblitäts Dialog wo man das an und ausschalten kann, bzw eine Safe-Mode jar?


----------



## Arnoldex (21. Jan 2010)

Hmmm... da der Bug immer noch bei Sun eingetragen ist, scheint es noch keine Lösung dafür zu geben. Also muss ich außen herum bauen.

Vielleicht kann ich feststellen, ob das aktuelle Betriebssystem ein Windows-System ist, und dann abfragen, ob eine Aero-Oberfläche aktiviert ist, um dann den Benutzer auf die Wahl zu stellen: Entweder Aero deaktivieren oder das Programm ohne openGL-Unterstützung starten.

Blöd, sowas...


----------

